# SRAM Red sprinters chainrings?



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

So I need a new chainring because my Specialized chainring wore out and won't pickup on upshifts. I ordered a SRAM Red 53T because it looks cool, and everything else on the bike is Red. But now I hear rumblings about a "Sprinter" version that is stiffer. Anybody know if this is the standard ring now? The normal places and BTI catalog don't mention anything about a sprinters version.

Here are a couple links that mention the special version.
http://bernardcobb.blogspot.com/2009/04/sram-sprinter-rings.html
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290356116688
http://www.quarq.us/store?page=shop...page.tpl&product_id=56&category_id=7&vmcchk=1

Bonus: Cool picture of failed Red chainring: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=45556&start=16


----------



## irideti (Aug 13, 2002)

Sprinter ring has 'SPR' stamped/engraved/printed on the back side, in white. You can't miss it.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the info. I got my ring tonight, and sure enough there is a nice SPR on the back. It's reassuring to see that. Either I got lucky, or the Sprinter rings are the standard now.


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeap, i've uploaded a pic showing how the SPR ring looks like.


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

cartmaniac said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. I got my ring tonight, and sure enough there is a nice SPR on the back. It's reassuring to see that. Either I got lucky, or the Sprinter rings are the standard now.


Did you buy it off of ebay?


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

where can you get the sprinter rings?


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

mpk1996 said:


> where can you get the sprinter rings?


I ordered mine from aebike. It's a standard BTI item. http://www.bti-usa.com/public/item/GS8783. I think the SPR version is all they sell now. I seemed to have gotten it automatically, anyway.


----------

